# A Visit to Dichi (Chance x Molly litter)



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh they are so adorable!! Makes me have puppy cravings!!!


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

Great photos! So cute! Love the one of the pup sitting on the other's head!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Siques said:


> Great photos! So cute! Love the one of the pup sitting on the other's head!!


That was my favorite, too!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Those are some of the cutest pups ever!!!! 

I, too, like the picture of the puppy sitting on the other's head. The one playing with the shoe is pretty cute as well.

I don't think you can go wrong with one of those little bundles of fur.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

OMG, I want one!!! <3


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, this looks just like our visit to Dichi. So much fun seeing so many golden pups!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Awwww - so so cute! I love the photos! They are adorable! I, too, loved the one sitting on the others' head. What I wouldn't do to have another puppy....


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

They are all soooo cute!!! I think Bo will be very happy for you to get one of those bundles of joy!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Adorable group of puppies


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

They are so adorable!! Can't wait for my visit in three weeks. They must have so many puppies there right now with three litters.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Love the pictures. Makes me so excited about my up and coming litter. You are a great photographer.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This pups are adorable!


----------



## Golden Lady (Aug 30, 2011)

Adorable pups. I would love to have them all. I think your going to have a hard time choosing one!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Siques said:


> Great photos! So cute! Love the one of the pup sitting on the other's head!!


My favorite too.

They're all gorgeous pups, Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing the one you bring home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mr. Bojangles*

Mr. Bojangles

I know that BO would approve!! There is nothing cuter in the word than puppies!!

I also love the pic of the one pup sitting on the other's head. The one being sat one is certainly a good sport!!

Have a feeling you might have a favorite. Maybe the one in all of the single pictures!?!?

How many are boys and how many are girls?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How cute can you get, love the one sitting all by itself.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

I shouldn't look at those puppy pictures. (sigh)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I want that puppy that's getting his head squished by the sibling!!! Those puppies are adorable!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Beautiful, absolutely adorable puppies!!! Your pictures are stunning and this one is my favorite :


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

All I can say is Awwwwww....


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Boy do you take great pictures!!!!! Of course the subjects were absolutely the cutest!!! I also like the one with the pup sitting on the head of his brother or sister. I don't know how you will pick as all of them are so similar (which is the goal of DICHI). Are you getting a boy or girl? Any name yet? Bo is smiling a big Golden smile knowing you will again have puppy feet clicking across the floor. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

They are all so cute. I love my Zoey being older now but I do sometimes miss the little puppy. She still thinks she should be able to curl up in my lap.

Do you have a certain one in mind yet?


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

All of those puppies are boys. Chance and Molly had 7 boys and 1 girl, and Dick is keeping the girl. All of the photos of single puppies are probably photos of different pups. They were all scampering around and looking at the photos at the end of the day, it was hard to tell who was who. They were ALL so adorable. We are 5th in line, so we'll have 3 to pick from. I do think it will be hard to choose as they are all so alike in looks and personality so far. I don't think we can go wrong, though.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Omg... too cute...

Can'thaveanotherdog... can'thaveanotherdog... can'thaveanotherdog...


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Mr. Bojangles said:


> All of those puppies are boys. Chance and Molly had 7 boys and 1 girl, and Dick is keeping the girl. All of the photos of single puppies are probably photos of different pups. They were all scampering around and looking at the photos at the end of the day, it was hard to tell who was who. They were ALL so adorable. We are 5th in line, so we'll have 3 to pick from. I do think it will be hard to choose as they are all so alike in looks and personality so far. I don't think we can go wrong, though.


 
Doesn't look like you will have a bad option with only three. They are beautiful pups.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Seriously, how do they expect me to wait until Nov 2 for these guys?!?!?!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

They are all so adorable. As far as picking, I had the first pick of 7 boys and it was an easy choice. Something about Maverick just stood out for us. Looking forward to your next pictures!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

If you're looking for mellow, you should definitely pick the one being sat on! LOL.


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome pictures! I remember our visit day. I was in heaven!


----------



## Jacojumper (Jan 19, 2012)

Aww, such adorable pups. I am hoping to to get a pup soon, from Dick and Chris.
I'm new to this forum, but am enjoying lurking around and have learned a lot. It's great to "meet" so many dog lovers and esp. golden lovers.


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oh My*

They are the cutest!


----------

